# Music for the movies ->Bernard Herrmann



## The_Dark_Knight (Sep 13, 2009)

Not sure if this has been posted before lots of insights from directors mindset of the time.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=dan ... ry=bernard


----------



## David Story (Sep 13, 2009)

Good to see these interviews again. Herrmann uses hooks in an orchestral context, really modern. Directors like his bold sound because he put the interior in the open.


----------



## Stevie (Sep 14, 2009)

I found some other interesting links by watching this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCEqRdEU ... re=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FepWJ6Y0 ... re=related


----------



## Justus (Sep 14, 2009)

Stevie @ Mon Sep 14 said:


> I found some other interesting links by watching this video:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCEqRdEU ... re=channel
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FepWJ6Y0 ... re=related




Thanks, great finds!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks so much for linking up with these videos! LOVE Herrmann. =o


----------



## Niah (Sep 14, 2009)

I saw taht herrmann doc on TV once, it's pretty cool

and thanks stevie for that one 

I guess there is a hollywood sound after all !!


----------



## David Story (Sep 14, 2009)

Or try this approach.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6byQfCk1zlI&feature=related


----------



## Mr Greg G (Sep 14, 2009)

I also love this video:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SwvSFOEfHJE


----------

